# Kitchen Cabinet Toekick color



## diy mike (Mar 8, 2008)

I think the black toe kicks are awesome! They complement the dark countertops and, since the black kind of fades into the background, the cabinets appear to hover just above the floor. Staining the toe kick the same color as the cabinets would look fine too and might make the cabinets feel a little more 'grounded'... but my vote is definitely for black!

Is that green the color you're considering for the walls? I really like that too.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

That is pretty close to the green I am planning on using. I think the counter material will also end up a little darker than what is shown but I'm not 100% on that yet.


----------



## Plumb And Light (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd stain them the same color as the cabinet.


----------



## UpgradeCabinets (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi, The toe kick is always ordered with the same color when we send out cabinets. Contact me at if you have any questions. I now see that this is an old question, well maybe someone else will have the same question so I'll leave it up.

John

(advertisement link removed by moderator)


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

There is absolutely no right answer. Just don’t do anything that looks out of place.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

If you intend to paint - use black or at least a dark color as this will minimize shoe toe kick marks from showing. Today many match the cabinet with a covered toe kick panel that resists marking.


----------

